# Is the service I require 'fulfilment'?



## Nathaniel (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm looking to get some shirts printed up but I'm confused as to the quality/equipment used and how easy it is to tailor the service around what you want with the popular fulfiment companies.

I'm looking for a company to do this:

1) Provide full colour prints inc. gradients (so I'm thinking it needs to DTG, right?)
2) Print quality comparable to Bountee (the only fulfilment site I've used so far)
3) A wide choice of shirt colours (last time I looked Bountee only had 6 or 7)
4) Ship shirts directly to me with (little packaging) that I will store/sell myself.

Having used Bountee I was very impressed with the print quality I got but the range of shirt colours was a little limited, Also the basic cost price for the shirt (I think about £12/$24 seemed quite high (but I guess incorporated into that was packaging, ordering/payment systems etc.)

Also I'm hoping this service can be offered in the UK or at least Europe to keep my own shipping costs low.

Any help you guys can give it very much appreciated!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

No, you don't need fulfillment, you just need custom printing.

You could get it done by either a direct to garment printer or a screen printer.

I'm sure there are lots of places in the UK that can provide that service. A google search for uk screen printing or uk direct to garment printing should give you some good leads.

The more t-shirts you buy, the less the costs will be.

I think Bountee is more of a "print on demand" service, which means they specialize in "one offs" instead of bulk printing and shipping the end product to you for you to store and sell yourself.


----------



## Nathaniel (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the advice.

I already did a google search for print firms that offered DTG but had no luck... maybe I'll try again.

As I'll only be looking to initially produce under 50 shirts I'm guess the set-up costs for screen printing would make the unit price sky-high, no?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Nathaniel said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I already did a google search for print firms that offered DTG but had no luck... maybe I'll try again.
> 
> As I'll only be looking to initially produce under 50 shirts I'm guess the set-up costs for screen printing would make the unit price sky-high, no?


Not necessarily. If you are doing all of the same design, it's possible that the cost for screen printing might be less expensive than DTG.

You can check TSPMB - The Screen Printers Message Board! and Screenprinting and Digital Garment Printing University

To see if any of the DTG users there in the UK can help you.


----------

